# I can't delete worksheet in excel -2007



## praveenrathi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

only delete option and unhide option in worksheet is greyed out and i can't delete the worksheet and i have tried the some possible solution like to check whether the workbook is protected or not and whether there is any code written in VB editor after pressing Alt+F11, so if any further solution is available to remove this problem than please provide me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Also, in the Review tab, Disable Sharing.


----------



## praveenrathi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

No solution seems to be useful yet...still having the same problem that i can't delete a worksheet in excel and this option is still grayed out.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to Post#6 in this forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/delete-sheet-in-excel-80723.html


----------

